# Clarion VX807



## mark3004 (Oct 4, 2017)

*Clarion VX807 & MB Quart 2-Way 4" kit*

Great SQ headunit with lots of functions. 

http://rover.ebay.com/rover/1/711-5...29466&kwid=902099&mtid=824&kw=lg&toolid=11111

Negotiable via pm.

Also check out this 4" 2-way MB Quart kit (like German Maestro)

http://rover.ebay.com/rover/1/711-53200-19255-0/1?icep_ff3=2&pub=5575378759&campid=5338273189&customid=&icep_item=253811461191&ipn=psmain&icep_vectorid=229466&kwid=902099&mtid=824&kw=lg&toolid=11111


----------



## mark3004 (Oct 4, 2017)

*Re: Clarion VX807 & MB Quart 2-Way 4" kit*

Just price dropped on the Clarion! 

Sent from my LGMP450 using Tapatalk


----------

